# "Wipers" and Walleye in the Mahoning River



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

Hey guys, 

I don't have time for a full report, but yes they are still getting walleye in the river right next to the shop. Also, we have some solid reports as of the last 24 hours that people have stringers full of Hybrid Striped Bass that have been anywhere from the gravel parking lot right down the street to the Dam back at Murphys Mufflers. Please keep in mind the limit is no more than 4 over 15".


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

The wipers were caught on larger soft plastics (4" Gulp Minnows/Grubs).


----------



## PG2 (Jan 28, 2020)

They still catching the wipers now? I would imagine the river is pretty angry now..


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Tall Tales said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't have time for a full report, but yes they are still getting walleye in the river right next to the shop. Also, we have some solid reports as of the last 24 hours that people have stringers full wipers.Please keep in mind the limit is no more than 4 over 15".


Limits on the walleye or the wipers? Does Deer Creek discharge into/near your location? Not real familiar w/your end of the Mahon andheard from State, all stocked wipers didn't like DC and "vacated"!


----------



## kit carson (Jan 24, 2016)

Tall Tales you guys open been trying to call for the last couple days, don't want to drive all the way down if you guys aren't there 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall Tales (Aug 28, 2018)

kit carson said:


> Tall Tales you guys open been trying to call for the last couple days, don't want to drive all the way down if you guys aren't there
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Hi Kit, yes we are open M-F 9-2 and Sat/Sun 9-5. We are holding back on extending our hours with covid-19. Sorry about missing your calls, we have missed quite a few calls lately due to the amount of extra work it has been with limiting shoppers in the store and the amount of minnows we have been dealing with. We have had to educate our customers on our new precautions with every bucket so we have definitely missed some phone calls. Sorry about that.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

c. j. stone said:


> Limits on the walleye or the wipers? Does Deer Creek discharge into/near your location? Not real familiar w/your end of the Mahon andheard from State, all stocked wipers didn't like DC and "vacated"!





c. j. stone said:


> Limits on the walleye or the wipers? Does Deer Creek discharge into/near your location? Not real familiar w/your end of the Mahon andheard from State, all stocked wipers didn't like DC and "vacated"!


The four fish only over 15 inches are for the wipers. Walleye in the river are the state limits but no size restrictions. Deer creek dam/ spillway isn’t that far from the greenbower bridge. A lot of those wipers were shore caught last spring and went home, the overflow at the dam is over the top , think it would b hard to lose that many wipers over it..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

snag said:


> The four fish only over 15 inches are for the wipers. Walleye in the river are the state limits but no size restrictions. Deer creek dam/ spillway isn’t that far from the greenbower bridge. A lot of those wipers were shore caught last spring and went home, the overflow at the dam is over the top , think it would b hard to lose that many wipers over it..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a recent picture? Been thinking about making the walk, but if the water is that low, then for me, it's not worth it. That's how it looks when Berlin is drained down.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

That picture was taken at the winter drawdown. Now it should b up some but I haven’t been up that way in about a month. It is quite a hike from the deer creek lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarkFisherman (May 17, 2008)

snag said:


> That picture was taken at the winter drawdown. Now it should b up some but I haven’t been up that way in about a month. It is quite a hike from the deer creek lot.
> 
> Heck yeah.... I walk it from Greenbower. Walking slow, it takes 10 or 15 min. A few years ago when the mosquitoes wer
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





snag said:


> That picture was taken at the winter drawdown. Now it should b up some but I haven’t been up that way in about a month. It is quite a hike from the deer creek lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I walk it from Greenbower. Walking slow, it's a 10 or 15 min walk. A few years back, the mosquitoes were really bad back there and on the path. I probably ran it from that side of the pic to Greenbower in 5 min. Lol


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

snag said:


> That picture was taken at the winter drawdown. Now it should b up some but I haven’t been up that way in about a month. It is quite a hike from the deer creek lot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s up good now. I walked down with the girlfriend last week but didn’t take a pole.


----------

